# JSR-303 annotations nutzen



## noisebreath (13. Mai 2011)

hi

ich würde gerne annotations aus JSR-303 wie @Size oder @Pattern in meinem projekt nutzen. hab im netz recherchiert, aber die angaben, dass ich das mit hibernate validator machen könnte hat bei mir nicht geholfen.
Wie binde ich diese ein? Also welche lib ist dafür verantwortlich? 

greez


----------



## Noctarius (13. Mai 2011)

Chapter 1. Getting started

Doku lesen?


----------



## mvitz (13. Mai 2011)

Oder falls du Spring 3 einsetzt: 5. Validation, Data Binding, and Type Conversion


----------

